# Top 10 Favorite Basketball Manga?



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 11, 2008)

don't be mad at me... 

01.) REAL
02.) Slam Dunk
03.) I'll
04.) Ahiru no Sora
05.) Cross Over
06.) Dear Boys Act II
07.) Harlem Beat 
08.) Power!! aka. Girl Got Game
09.) Rebound
10.) Fight no Akatsuki


----------



## SENTINEL (Mar 11, 2008)

Real and SLAM DUNK are the main popular ones..so It's hard to rank them when not knowing of not having any ideas what the other ones are.


----------



## delirium (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow.. I didn't even know there were that many. I only know of REAL, Slam Dunk, Ahiru no Sora and Rebound.

Slam Dunk takes the cakes though. Ahiru has potential. I wish scans would come out faster.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 11, 2008)

Rebound and Harlem Beat are the same series


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 11, 2008)

Slam Dunk and Dear Boys are the only ones I know.


----------



## Arcanis (Mar 11, 2008)

WTF who's read that many basketball manga?

Slam Dunk is enough.  and maybe REAL.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 11, 2008)

I only know of Slam Dunk and I didn't even read that. Or watch it.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 6, 2010)

Slam Dunk is by far the best.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 6, 2010)

Never read slam dunk.  But what's the one with the weak kid whose got mad passing skills and is the shadow to another's light?  Haha, it's kinda slash bait but the girls haven't seem to catch on yet.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 6, 2010)

I've only read Inoue's Real and Slam Dunk and them are both in my top 10 of all kind manga


----------



## Gallant (Apr 6, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Never read slam dunk.  But what's the one with the weak kid whose got mad passing skills and is the shadow to another's light?  Haha, it's kinda slash bait but the girls haven't seem to catch on yet.



Kuroko no Basket. It has potential but it needs to work on the supporting cast imo and not rely so heavily on the Generation of Miracles characters+Kagami. 

That and the actual games could be longer and written better when not going up against a GoM opponent.


----------



## The Imp (Apr 6, 2010)

I've only read 2.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 6, 2010)

Slam Dunk easily my top 10 manga in all genres


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't even read 10 basketball mangas.


----------



## MakeEmum (Apr 6, 2010)

i remember reading a few (probably 6 or 7) Volumes of Girl Got Game during my weekly trip to the Borders bookstore I thought it was pretty good, but that's all the Basketball manga I've read, almost surprise someone here can name (and probably read) *10* of them at *least* and have them ranked


----------



## TalikX (Apr 6, 2010)

King Lloyd said:


> I only know of Slam Dunk and I didn't even read that. Or watch it.



Your loss.


----------



## cookiewee (Oct 7, 2010)

ei excuse me guys does anyone know the name of the manga where a guy was recruited into the basketball club in order for him to translate for the club's new american ace member? thx~


----------



## Akatora (Oct 7, 2010)

Given the interest in fictional basketball, might anyone be able to tell me the name of a cartoon i used to watch years ago


Was shown on K-Tv as far as i recall

was about dogs playing streetbasket and the good guys had a star player which was a grasshopper


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 7, 2010)

Only know Slam Dunk which is one of my all time fav manga and anime. I'll give those others a try though, thanks.


----------



## bloodstein (Mar 8, 2011)

i dont know about u guys but my favorite is cross over (my first basketball manga , and i continued because it was AWESOME  )

Ratings for top 3 basketball manga (for me)

1. Cross over
2. Kuroko no basket
3. I'll (just begined)

I really like cross over because it proves u can do martial arts in basketball. If you dont get it , just read the manga


----------



## Inugami (Mar 8, 2011)

I only have a top 3.

Slam Dunk.
Kuroko no Basket.(very underrated)
Real.


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 9, 2011)

Fight no Akatsuki 
Kuroko no basket 
Slam Dunk I wanna read but haven't gotten too. I've lost sleep because of Akatsuki


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 9, 2011)

I love basketball but reading a manga about sports is fucking weird to me. I don't ever want to cross that line.


----------



## Eisenheim (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't read basketball mangas. I've only watched Slamdunk and I think it's great.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 9, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> I love basketball but reading a manga about sports is fucking weird to me.* I don't ever want to cross that line.*



Wow just wow.... but well that's your personal line so that's okay.


----------



## legoffjacques (Mar 10, 2011)

Slam Dunk
Real
Buzzer Beater
Dear Boys act 2


----------



## zuul (Mar 10, 2011)

1) Real
2) Slam Dunk

I ahven't read any other basket ball manga.

I was sondering if I should give a try to I'll.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 10, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> Wow just wow.... but well that's your personal line so that's okay.



No shit? Did I hurt your feelings?


----------



## Inugami (Mar 10, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> No shit? Did I hurt your feelings?



Says the guy that negged me xD.

No I just found it weird, give Slam Dunk a chance ,also Real if you are into slice of life.


----------

